# R.I.P Helo



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

My gorgeous CT male (in avatar) Helo died sometime this morning or last night. I'm still not sure why. He was just floating as if he was sleeping with his labyrinth organ above the water but when I went to feed him and he didn't move I poked him, he sank then just floated back up again like a cork and I knew he was dead. He was a great little guy. Beautiful when in full flare and I got him to spawn 3 times! Pity he ate the last 2 lots of eggs . Now I'm going to have to go on a Betta hunt to find a new CT male to spawn my CT female with. It was hard enough to find her (had to travel 45 minutes away to the fish shop!)


Anyway..just thought I'd share my loss.

Later all


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Helo, he was very pretty. Who knows why our little fish friends mysteriously go belly up? Kinda gets discouraging sometimes but we keep trying. You said he ate the last two batches of eggs....did you get to keep any of his first spawn? If so show us some pics. Good luck finding a new male, hope he's as nice as Helo.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

sorry about your guy.:console:


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm sorry anasfire........I hope he is doing great up in fishy heaven, eating all he wants and having a million females at his whim. Hhehehe, you know it!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Buggy said:


> So sorry to hear about Helo, he was very pretty. Who knows why our little fish friends mysteriously go belly up? Kinda gets discouraging sometimes but we keep trying. You said he ate the last two batches of eggs....did you get to keep any of his first spawn? If so show us some pics. Good luck finding a new male, hope he's as nice as Helo.


I have about 8 of his original spawn left. If you look at the thread I started called '9 week old fry pictures' you will find pictures of them there. They are actually 10 1/2 weeks old at the moment and seem to be growing so fast! Their colour develops more and more with each passing day and It's a real joy to get up and look forward to seeing what they look like today! 

The pictures aren't that great, for some reason I always get the urge to take pictures of them at night when there is no natural light and I can't use the flash!

I am going to try and take some pictures of them flaring at each other later today. Will post them if I get any decent ones.

Thanks all for your condolences.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That is so sad. That looks like such a pretty fish, it really does. Maybe it was because it spawned too many times. You would probably know more about them than I, but I know if you mate a female more than once it is unhealthy for it.


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll keep an eye out for good CT for you. I'll talk to my people, and their people, and people all over. I'll see what I can do about helping you finding another male!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ty JD but I can't afford the shipping to Australia!!! Kyobeer you can mate a female as many times as you like. Provided she has a sufficient break in between to heal (many of them get pretty beaten up) and that you condition her again properly before the next spawn. Also the female will let you know if she is ok to spawn again because she will bar up (vertical mating pattern) and swell with eggs at the sight of a male. If she doesn't want to spawn she will show her stress bars (horizontal) at the sight of the male. There are many ways to tell these things..unfortunately many are trial and error until you work out how your individual fish act and what methods work for you. Also Kyobeer, he was a very beautiful fish. He wasn't acting well before I spawned him so I thought I'd try and see if giving him a purpose would perk him up, and it did for a little while. I think he may have been dying the entire time, I just gave him one last hooraah with a female before he went.


----------

